# The Best Asian Kung Fu Generation Songs?



## apb407 (Feb 17, 2008)

Well i now have every album but i really only heard Haruka Kanata, Rewrite and Loop and Loop. Out of all there songs what do you guys think are the best, preferably the top 10 or 5


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 17, 2008)

Kimi no Machi Made, Mai Waarudo, Sairen, After Dark, and Korogaru Iwa, Kimi Ni Asa ga Furu. I have their entire discography. >_>


----------



## apb407 (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks ill check those out any other ones?


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 18, 2008)

My favorites are "Jihei Tansaku", "Kimi to Iu Hana" and "Denpatou".


----------



## Urza (Feb 18, 2008)

Overall, they really aren't a very good band. Why they're so popular truly exceeds me (although it seems fashionable to like bad music over here in the states).

A list of their exceptional songs would probably consist just of "Riraito" and "Powder Snow".


----------



## kikuchiyo (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, I went to one of their shows in Osaka, and they have a pretty big fanbase here too - you're mistaken in your implication that they're not popular in Japan (some of my students like them a lot, in fact).  If they play Aomori City, I will probably go see them, assuming I'm not on vacation somewhere else.

I like their earlier stuff, though.  Rocket No. 4 and Mugen Glider.

That said, there is better rock kei around.  My personal favorite is another band I found out about shortly after AKFG but am a much bigger fan of now, Art-school.


----------



## Urza (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(kikuchiyo @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> you're mistaken in your implication that they're not popular in Japan


How does me saying they're popular imply that they aren't popular?


----------



## aa22 (Feb 18, 2008)

My favourites:

1. Rewrite
2. Uso to Wonderland
3. Rojiura no Usagi
4. Jyuni Shinhou no Yukei
5. Blue Train
6. World Apart
7. Denpatou
8. Haruka Kanata


----------



## chalupa (Feb 18, 2008)

Blue Train won my heart


----------



## Cermage (Feb 19, 2008)

Kimi to iu hana, Mirai no Kakera, Understand, Sairen, Rocket No. 4. 

probably my favourites, don't listen to them anymore now =0


----------

